# Looking at 04 Chevy 2500HD



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Looking for some quick input, I'm looking at possibly buying a 2004 Chevy 2500HD 8.1L/allison, has about 110k on it. The truck is laid out with every power option, heated leather, rear defog. ect... BUT does not have plow prep option. Can I safely put a plow it?
The truck has absolutely no rust, What it will be needing is 100k service which has not been done yet, 4 new tires, oil cooler lines, rear pinion seal and rear brakes. Guy selling has not done anything to the truck but wash it and was asking $15k.


----------



## buttaluv (Dec 8, 2000)

sounds a bit high to me...that motor/tranny combo is a killer though, I had a 2001 reg. cab, it couldn't be stopped....except by a gas station!


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Price does sound a little high. Is it a crew cab? I had an 01 Crew and although it did not have plow prep (not offered) it handled it fine and I never had any issues. I think you would be fine but I would try to get a better deal on it. Especially if they keep talking about 5.00 gallon gas. These will become easy to come by.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh yea, forgot to mention it is an ext cab short box. I thought that was a little high. I'll try for 12k, if gas prices are supposed to go up like they say, I'm sure he will lower his price when it's still sitting in his driveway.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

Trucks with that engine and tranny combo are getting harder to find for sale and the ones that I have seen for sale, the prices are about that high. There was one on the local CL about a week ago with 93,000 miles with the 8.1 and allison tranny for around $15,000. Here is the link to the add. http://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/2826943352.html

Wayne


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I wouldn't spend more then $15,000 if the truck is in excellent condition.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

70monte;1454978 said:


> Trucks with that engine and tranny combo are getting harder to find for sale and the ones that I have seen for sale, the prices are about that high. There was one on the local CL about a week ago with 93,000 miles with the 8.1 and allison tranny for around $15,000. Here is the link to the add. http://springfield.craigslist.org/cto/2826943352.html
> 
> Wayne


I don't think GM made very many of those trucks with that eng/trans. Seems like for every 5,000 of the 6.0L they made 1 of the 8.1/alli. There just doesn't seem to be a lot of those trucks out there.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Plan on putting some money into it, those rear brakes, if you want them done right (with parking brake), will cost you, it's almost a sure bet the levers are frozen. Which means pulling axle shafts, etc. When I had it done is was well over $ 1200 at the dealer, good news they can do the seal when they open the rear diff. With tires & lines I bet your looking at dumping $ 2500 into it , that is just what you know about. Then you still have to add a plow. For 12 your probably ok, at 15.... I would price out a new one, don't forget to ask about business choice & rebates (plow). I told my brother the same thing he was looking at truck just like you are, 5 or so years old, 70+ k miles, when he did the math he just bought new.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I give him 9 to 10K for the truck, One it is 9 years old and has 110k miles on it. Plus you have to do alot of work that is going to add up quickly. Go and see him and show him the cash and go from there. 15K if it had a duramax in it but not with the gas guzzling 8.1.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

As stated above, that is a strong engine/trans combo. I know the early 8.1s were known to consume oil (like 3-4qts in a 3-4k mile stretch) and could use more dependent on how hard your working it. In the early 00's when they came out (and I was a tech at a GMC truck dealer) GM tech assist told me that those numbers given above were considered "normal" for a big block. 
Should be a good truck for you as long as you keep an eye on your oil levels, but then again, you should do that with any truck. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Offered 12k today. He won't go any lower than 14k... (yet). I can wait, gas is going up.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

secret_weapon;1456941 said:


> Offered 12k today. He won't go any lower than 14k... (yet). I can wait, gas is going up.


When I purchased my 03 2500HD, the seller was firm on the price, I told him cost of fuel is still rising each week and it will make it harder to sell. After two weeks of probably no calls, he finally took my offer. Be patient, he'll give in.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Called him again on the truck. Offered 12k again... He said 13800. 
Still too high and gas prices are going up, no thanks.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Being an extra cab shortbed it will plow great as they are balanced well. As far as plowing with an Allison tranny, you will never have to worry about blowing a tranny. No other gasser can say that. If you can get it for $13k i would say it is a good deal. If you check around you will find these actually get better gas mileage than the early 6.0 liters and again, you get the Allison.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Got a new to me 2004 Chevy with a 8.1/Alli! Thumbs Up 
Man this thing is spotless, 110k miles and not a spot of rust on it. Original coating still on the frame. The interior looks brand new, it's gonna be a shame to put a plow on such a nice truck. Haven't had a chance to get pics, my camera broke and cellphone takes crappy pictures but I'll try tomorrow. 
So far I've put a used set of 285's on it, changed fluids, 180 deg. t-stat, new plugs, ecu is currently sent out to Black Bear Performance for a tune, and rear pads/rotors next to get replaced when ecu gets back. Before sending the ecu out I checked the fuel mileage and was getting 12.3mpg. That was hand calculated going through 3/4 tank of gas. Mileage was tracked with gps as the speedo is now off cause of the larger tires
Just read a post about the problematic pump rub, so that will be taken care of this summer also along with the leaking pinion seal. 
I think cosmetically, the worst thing about this truck is the aluminum rims are corroded on the surface a little, but that's fine, those will be my winter wheels cause I have another set that look brand new that I used on my old truck. When I get pics I'll post them in the picture section.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

What did you end up getting it for?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Motorman 007;1469157 said:


> What did you end up getting it for?


I kept buggin him for 12k, I know for sure one other person looked at it, but probably offered same as me. Really wanted to sell it so he could get a new diesel. We finally came up with 12,700.

A fair price is when both parties feel like they are getting screwed.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

I JUST last week bought a 2001 crewcab shortbox 8.1/allison, 139,000 miles, very clean truck, bedliner in bed, on tops of bed, and along the rockers. LT truck fully loaded (no plow prep) and paid $10,044 out the door total. thought it was high but worth it! LOVE the power of the 8.1L!!!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Well after plowing 2 events with this truck and comparing to my old 1998 Chevy, the power of the 8.1L still unbelievable. Both recent snows that we had were heavy & wet. I remember on the 1998 Chevy with the 5.7 I had to press on the gas quite a bit more in heavy snow and hope I didn't lose momentum. Definitely not the case with the 8.1L, it was begging for more. The best part is that I am using about the same amout of fuel or slightly less and not having to work the truck so hard. I kept records of fuel usage with the 1998 and will continue to do so with this truck and will compare throughout the winter. Every time I fill up I record $/gal., total $ and gallons.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad to see your happy with it. There has been a 2001 RCLB 8.1/Alli with a 8'FisherMM2 for sale about 40 miles from here for a yr now. He wants 9k for it but i know it has done nothing but plow up here its whole life so i am sure it is time for brake lines/fuel lines, fuel sender, and the body is starting to go. Would love to buy it but not being a rust bucket.


----------



## all or nothing (Jan 15, 2012)

ILL sell you my 05 2500hd LT EXT 6.O AUTO NEW TIRES. ALL NEW BRAKES 7''.6' WITH VEEPRO6000.The best part WAIT FOR IT ONLY 40K MINT COND!!!


----------



## allseasons87 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to give you a price reference, We picked up our 2004 2500HD with the 6.0 and 65,000 miles for $13K. Mint condition and was owned by Ohio State as a farm vehicle, so it was extremely well maintained. Needed nothing. Hope this helps.


----------



## c_brown92 (Feb 3, 2013)

Have you checked mpgs since you got your tune back?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

c_brown92;1591434 said:


> Have you checked mpgs since you got your tune back?


I have only been driving the truck for plowing, so to compare between my old truck, this is getting much better MPG's plowing too! Old truck with 5.7 I would average 3-4 mpg plowing, with this truck I am averaging 7-8 mpg. I was talking to another plower and in conversation he says "pushing this heavy stuff sucks" I said "what heavy stuff?" :laughing:


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was thinking of buying a 90-96ish chevy with the 5.7 liter for a backup plow truck.........but 3-4 mpg!  maybe I'll look for one with the 6.0 or 8.1


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Ive always figured my plowing fuel as GPH with my 5.7 LOL


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

scott3430;1592907 said:


> I was thinking of buying a 90-96ish chevy with the 5.7 liter for a backup plow truck.........but 3-4 mpg!  maybe I'll look for one with the 6.0 or 8.1


Not very good mileage for plowing, my pre-plow season routine was cap, rotor and plugs every year to make sure it ran perfect. Wires were changed when one broke doing the previous. I figured i couldn't get much worse with the 8.1


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

2_Djinn;1592950 said:


> Ive always figured my plowing fuel as GPH with my 5.7 LOL


yep, that sounds about right.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Today was Dyno day for dirty Chevy. Numbers look good for just a ECU tune. Re-cap of what's been done. 180 deg t-stat, new AC Delco plugs gapped to .045", Blackbear tune which I told them to optimize for towing and snowplowing. (if that makes a difference)

296.51 HP
381.76 TQ


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Dyno sheet


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

those are some good numbers!


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

That's some good HP out of a 8.1L


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

So here is the story at the dyno, I didn't know about these guys when I bought my truck otherwise I would have just let them tune it instead of mailing ECU out to Blackbear. Eric is the guy at Back Street Performance who does a really good job. Unfortunately Blackbear locked out my ECU so no adjustments could be made. I would have to get ECU back to stock and then he could tune the truck on the dyno. He said he could've gotten a little more out of it. Oh well, I'm still happy with what power was made and I don't plan on changing it unless I do some motor work.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

secret_weapon;1619128 said:


> So here is the story at the dyno, I didn't know about these guys when I bought my truck otherwise I would have just let them tune it instead of mailing ECU out to Blackbear. Eric is the guy at Back Street Performance who does a really good job. Unfortunately Blackbear locked out my ECU so no adjustments could be made. I would have to get ECU back to stock and then he could tune the truck on the dyno. He said he could've gotten a little more out of it. Oh well, I'm still happy with what power was made and I don't plan on changing it unless I do some motor work.


Odd. This is the first I've heard of Justin locking an ECM. He's mentioned several times (just in random conversation) he never bothered. I have a customers truck in right now for a cam upgrade that is equipped with one of his mail order exchange ECM's and it isn't locked.

I'll have to ask him again next time I talk to him.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks like DynoTuneUSA's dyno? Wonder if they bought it from him??? Never seen another 248 especially in the same colors.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Too high, 11k at the most sight unseen.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

B&B;1619449 said:


> Odd. This is the first I've heard of Justin locking an ECM. He's mentioned several times (just in random conversation) he never bothered. I have a customers truck in right now for a cam upgrade that is equipped with one of his mail order exchange ECM's and it isn't locked.
> 
> I'll have to ask him again next time I talk to him.


 I remember talking with Justin about getting the tune. I am going to contact him and see what's up with it. It's not too big of a deal as I'm pretty happy with the way it runs. I will most likely send it back to get fixed, Eric @ Backstreet said it was running a little too rich. I'm curious what the truck will do after it gets dialed in.



NBI Lawn;1619491 said:


> That looks like DynoTuneUSA's dyno? Wonder if they bought it from him??? Never seen another 248 especially in the same colors.


 The guy that built the dyno was local here in Ohio, his name is Steve, although I can't remember his last name cause I always called him Dyno Steve. He came out to the Porsche shop that worked at years ago pretty frequently. I remember him talking about building an AWD dyno, but not sure if he finished it. He quit building these to help out family with their business. DynoJet is the software and applicable hardware used.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

SnowGuy73;1619579 said:


> Too high, 11k at the most sight unseen.


??? Huh? What?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

secret_weapon;1619672 said:


> ??? Huh? What?


I think he is commenting on how much you paid for the truck.

I paid $9,995 for mine last month. 8.1L crew cab short bed with 128K on it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

secret_weapon;1619670 said:


> I remember talking with Justin about getting the tune. I am going to contact him and see what's up with it. It's not too big of a deal as I'm pretty happy with the way it runs. I will most likely send it back to get fixed, Eric @ Backstreet said it was running a little too rich. I'm curious what the truck will do after it gets dialed in.


Have the printout handy with the wideband data on it?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

B&B;1621801 said:


> Have the printout handy with the wideband data on it?


I don't have a printout with the wideband on it, although I know it hooked up. It was on the screen and he showed me. I'll give him call tomorrow, should have everything saved.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

B&B;1621801 said:


> Have the printout handy with the wideband data on it?


Ok, no printout to show but..

Starting @ 2K A/F is 14.2 and a long straight line to 3.2K
@ 3.2K A/F is 14.1 then drops to 11.5 @ 3.5K 
From then on to 6.5K, A/F is a long steady drop to 10.8


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Based on your typed numbers it's more than just a little fat, it's a lot fatter than it safely needs to be in power enrichment. In fact I'd say either the wideband was out of calibration, the truck went into catalytic converter protection on that run (which grossy richens normal A/F), or you have a ton of positive long term fuel trims before entering power enrichment. Because it's even fatter than it should be otherwise, even stock. Seeing the actual A/F graph would really help here though.

Any advantage to leaning it out won't be massive but it would put a little more power on the table being tuned with a WB. Or at least manually lean it out some in the tune. But either way counting on this data is correct it can go quite a bit leaner.


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

7d9_z28;1469657 said:


> I JUST last week bought a 2001 crewcab shortbox 8.1/allison, 139,000 miles, very clean truck, bedliner in bed, on tops of bed, and along the rockers. LT truck fully loaded (no plow prep) and paid $10,044 out the door total. thought it was high but worth it! LOVE the power of the 8.1L!!!


I bought my 01 ECLB 8.1 last May for a bit under 10k, that's as far into detail as I'll go with pricing. 139,xxx on it, LT Package, actually had Sirius XM installed next to the radio deck, which is the only radio I'll listen to, came with rear airbags (one is now shot though thanks to this winter and salt ), has Am Racing rims (not a big fan but they work), dual exhaust, 285s, rubber mat in the bed which is awesome for a bed liner, no worries with having rock, mulch, dirt, debris in it, etc and scratching the liner. I have since put a plow on it this year [unfortunately] and some rust is showing on the very bottom of the cab/doors, I need to get bed liner on the rockers as soon as possible, so if anyone knows of any shops in my area besides the line-x one (quoted $900), let me know.

OP, how much better mileage do you get with the tune? I get anywhere from 5-7.5mpg plowing, depending on the storm and how much 4wd is required when traveling. Around town in the winter I'll get 8.5 at best (with no plow on, I take it off as soon as I can after a storm), summer I'll get 8.9-9.5, all highway I'll get 12 at best, I have 4:10s btw. Towing anything in the summer (be it my mowing trailer, fully loaded dump trailer, my 7000 lb toy hauler, I'll get 7-8 depending on the driving - highway/city/stoplights, w/e. I absolutely baby my truck though and am looking to buy another truck through at some point between now and next winter as I do not want to plow with my once pristine 8.1.


----------

